# What is this plant?



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Zone 6b


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Castor bean?


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Yup, that's castor bean / castor oil plant. _Ricinus communis_

You can see the names of the cultivars and colour varieties listed here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ricinus


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Seeds are extremely poisonous.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

this is the plant that Risin is from the extreem poison used by secret service spy's to kill. Used to be they couldn't tell what caused death when this was used! not so any more! famous russian assasinations done using this poison. the beans will kill a child dead! So if you grow these for their majesty? you need to be sure to get rid of any beans!! don't leave anything around for a child to eat! It will be their last eat! deadly!!


----------

